
JQuery Upgrade Causing Trouble for Twitter? - atularora
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/01/jquery-upgrade-twitter.php
======
jeresig
Huh - interesting. As far as we know we haven't received any bug reports from
the Twitter team (although we have reached out to them - and they do have our
contact information) regarding this issue. Additionally I don't think we've
received any reports regarding selector performance regressions in 1.4.4. I'd
definitely be curious to see what the issue is (and fix it for 1.5) but at
least right now there isn't a whole lot for us to do (other than continuing to
try and contact Twitter).

------
code_duck
Oh no, don't let David Mark hear about this one.

I've had issues with jQuery upgrades causing problems in the past. Changing
jQuery versions has come to be something that I'm wary of, as everything must
be carefully tested in each browser. It's more complex than just checking a
layout or running your app through each part once, you have to really simulate
several user sessions to see if anything feels off.

~~~
riffraff
for reference, David Mark on jQuery
[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.javascript/msg/37cb...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.javascript/msg/37cb11852d7ca75c?hl=en&);

~~~
ot
It seems that his (valid) criticisms are about some implementation details
(hence fixable without changing the library interface) and the message is
almost two years old.

Have things improved since then?

~~~
jeresig
I don't think any of the points that were mentioned in his post are relevant
any longer (not that many of the issues that he mentioned were entirely
relevant to begin with, mostly just excessive grandstanding over minutia).

------
leppie
I wonder if this (jQuery, not Twitter) is the cause of extreme memory usage in
the latest stable Chrome. I get into work in the mornings and some tabs are
using more than 500MB memory, other tabs are between 100MB and 200MB.

~~~
jeresig
I'm not sure why you would think that? The issue described in this blog post
is relating to the performance of a particular CSS selector that jQuery
implements - not really anything having to do with memory usage (and the
memory usage of jQuery certainly isn't anything significantly above-and-beyond
what a normal web application would use).

~~~
leppie
I was just wondering :) I am probably completely off target.

Here is a screenie of what I get every morning. Chrome 9 now (same for 8). 1st
col is pvt bytes, 2nd is working set:

<http://imageupload.org/?di=13129549812715>

Edit: Interestingly after some usage, the memory gets freed, and it seems to
return to normal again, ~50MB per tab.

Edit 2: Now I seem to get some Flash not responding dialogs. Sorry, it seems
more likely a Flash issue, although I dont even have any Flash open on any
tab.

Edit 3: Chrome stats: <http://imageupload.org/?di=212954996318>. Seems there
is a problem with GC being a 'tad' conservative.

------
moses1400
This is so much better now in IE it's not even funny - last few weeks the
browser has crawled because of Twitter - now it is running smoother tonight.

------
bsiemon
Look out for the bus!

